# my apoligies



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i need to apoligize for my recent and near future absence from the site

i know i have become a regular on here,dont know if any of you have noticed that i havent been on much the last two days, or even care that i havent ( :wink: )

but i wont be on much for probabaly the next month,escpecialy during the week days

as i have started my truck driving school yesterday

i know its "only" truck driving

but believe it or not there is alot of school work that goes along with it,atleast for the school i am attending

which is a nationaly recognized truck driving school.the best in my state for sure.i have even heard it being talked about on "road dog radio" on sirus xm satalite radio.so it must be a pretty good school.

i will be focusing all of my attention to my studies and driving during the week.

this is a full time school with long days,it only last for a month,but there is alot to do and learn in that month.

there is class time, and 150 hours in the truck.lots of regulations to learn,proper log booking an trip planning and fuel calculating etc etc.

i want to do well as i want to have some good job offers lined up by the time i finish and get my class A CDL.

i will be on the site occaissonaly,and the weekends(mostly)

i will miss all the daily chatter and such,i think i will miss the "good morning pt" thread the most.

but its only a month so i think i can handle it lol

so i aplogoze for my absence(for now,but will return in the near future)

thanks to all for the humor that i have come to enjoy,espcially back in january when i was feeling quit low and worhtless(after loosing my long time job)

i couldnt have gotten this far with out you folks in the last couple of months

so thats all for now,i have 10 chapters to read tonight

tim


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

No reason to apologize, good luck on your new adventure and I'm sure you'll do well.


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

Good luck amigo. Dream of lowboys and dollar signs!


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Good luck in your new job title--"Professional Steering Wheel Holder"!!! or "working tourist"

I drove OTR for 19 yrs--best & worst job I've ever had... :teeth:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

good luck with that training...................


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

No need for apologies when you are moving onward in another profession.

Best of Luck in the new career- may you get as many miles as you want.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Good luck! Always a spot for ya when ya have the time.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

+1

Good luck on the job. Keep us posted.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Good luck on your new job ! and will be waiting to hear from you whenever you can.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Good luck.


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

Good luck to you. Back in the late 70's to mid 80's I was an owner operator. My dad drives for a private carrier and one of my brothers is leased to Ranger. It's a great profession!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Hammer down SGB. Good luck with your new career.

Say hello to DOT for me.lol.

awprint:


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Isn't it annoying how work always seems to get in the way of having fun? I'm sure we'll see you around here again soon. Enjoy your new job of driving a truck, my dad really enjoyed when he was driving.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Good luck with your school.


----------



## HunterGatherer (Dec 18, 2012)

No posting and driving!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Good Luck sgb...


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Good luck Tim ! That's a tough job and obtaining your CDL is no easy thing. Used to have mine and I remember studying like crazy for it on top of working and all else.


----------

